# Gear Ratios? Friend Suggested it, but IDK!!!



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Aside from doing more engine work which I can barely afford atm.. my Friend mentioned changing to a more aggressive gear ratio in the axle.. I dont know the stock ratio, and I dont know how well this would work on our TT's...

Anyone have any knowledge of the Gear ratios on the TT and how well it would affect our cars, and what ratios to go with. How would this work since our cars are awd?

Any responses welcome, THANKS!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Something.....TDI gears......something.......money and time I dont have
Doug will most likely chime in and help:thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Final drive from a FWD 1.8T 02M would lengthen the gears but the stock ratios are too short to go more aggressive.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

ss94 said:


> Aside from doing more engine work which I can barely afford atm.. my Friend mentioned changing to a more aggressive gear ratio in the axle.. I dont know the stock ratio, and I dont know how well this would work on our TT's...
> 
> Anyone have any knowledge of the Gear ratios on the TT and how well it would affect our cars, and what ratios to go with. How would this work since our cars are awd?
> 
> Any responses welcome, THANKS!



Not sure whats available at the moment. The 6spds are 3.94 r&p, which is pretty short. There are no taller 5th gears available like the 02A/02A code FWD transmissions.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

DeckManDubs said:


> Not sure whats available at the moment. The 6spds are 3.94 r&p, which is pretty short. There are no taller 5th gears available like the 02A/02A code FWD transmissions.



there is lots available. Look to Diesel Six Speeds. You can swap the 2nd final drive and 5th and 6th gears to reduce highway RPMS

Or you can just run a diesel 6speed and have stupid long gears and hit a million miles an hour.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

ejg3855 said:


> there is lots available. Look to Diesel Six Speeds. You can swap the 2nd final drive and 5th and 6th gears to reduce highway RPMS
> 
> Or you can just run a diesel 6speed and have stupid long gears and hit a million miles an hour.


I really dont see the point with longer gears on small displacement engines. It might bump the fuel economy up in certain situations, but at a great cost in acceleration. 

I run the longest TDi 5th in my Corrado with the shortest ring and pinion (189mph top speed), short gears up to 120, then you toss it into 5th. Takes a while to start picking up the freight train acceleration, but your also talking about a car that is 500+lbs lighter than the TT and has 350hp. 
26mpgs @ 115mph (TT gets Less than 20.


To the OP : if your pressed when it comes to spending on your engine, I would suggest staying away from gear ratio changes as they are costly and sometime you can pick the wrong set and it messes up the whole way the car drives. If you like pulling transmissions and rebuilding them/have a few spares that you can try out different ratio and gear packages, I would say go for it.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I would say that its def not for the faint at heart. 

Its mostly for the BT guys that need longer gearing in 1-3.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> there is lots available. Look to Diesel Six Speeds. You can swap the 2nd final drive and 5th and 6th gears to reduce highway RPMS
> 
> Or you can just run a diesel 6speed and have stupid long gears and hit a million miles an hour.


Could you tell us more about the TDI gear swap or point to a page? What specific transmissions to look for? Longer gearing and lower cruising RPMS are something I'm after as a project this year if I don't blow this motor up. I have no problem tearing down this transmission at this point either!



DeckManDubs said:


> To the OP : if your pressed when it comes to spending on your engine, I would suggest staying away from gear ratio changes as they are costly and sometime you can pick the wrong set and it messes up the whole way the car drives. If you like pulling transmissions and rebuilding them/have a few spares that you can try out different ratio and gear packages, I would say go for it.


Fully agreed. You'll probably spend more on gearing than you would want to and the payoff for a stock turbo would be non-existant. 

For you Noah I know that when I had a stock turbo there were turns I wanted to enter at high RPM in 2nd gear but lacked the power-band up there until now. I think as a track guy you'd find longer gearing convenient?

Sorry, I'm lazy. I finally googled it:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

so that table is versus this for our 02M?

DQB	Audi S3 (11/98-04/01), Audi TT (10/98-04/01)	3.42	2.11	1.43	1.09	1.1	0.91	4.2	3.32


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> so that table is versus this for our 02M?


No, it clearly says 1.9 turbo diesel on all 4 in that chart.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

yea

I caught that right after posting. I've re-posted for the DQB


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Ryan Parkin said:


> yea
> 
> Hi Eric,
> 
> ...


This is what I had when I looked into it.









http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m56/ejgsjeep/ScreenShot065.jpg


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

So who is Ryan Parkin? lol


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info Eric-

Almost 300mph top speed- DAMN! I like the 2250 rpm cruise speed 5th gear - 65mph and 6th 80mph. I'm assuming those ratios are with us doing an entire internal gear swap- not just final drives?

Also when was that conversation? $750 euro is about 1k USD now. Seems cheap being you can sell a FWD 02M for good money.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

20v master said:


> So who is Ryan Parkin? lol


he in on here but I couldn't find his user name. 

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=331943


----------



## Charlie_M (Mar 23, 2011)

DougLoBue said:


> Thanks for the info Eric-
> 
> Almost 300mph top speed- DAMN! I like the 2250 rpm cruise speed 5th gear - 65mph and 6th 80mph. I'm assuming those ratios are with us doing an entire internal gear swap- not just final drives?
> 
> Also when was that conversation? $750 euro is about 1k USD now. Seems cheap being you can sell a FWD 02M for good money.


Here is a spreadsheet I found with pretty comprehensive existing ratios, and is great for comparing possible swaps. The few codes that I've checked have been correct:
http://vwtechnic.com/transmission.htm


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

74mph vs. 104mph in [email protected]? Holy crap


----------

